# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet



## Foxclassics (Oct 14, 2018)

Saturday 20 October will be our next swap meet. September swap meet turned out to be a very nice swap meet. Thanks, Tim 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 20, 2018)

couldn't make it ,how was it ?


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 20, 2018)

Wasn't to bad. Had about 10 vendors and the weather was very nice. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 20, 2018)

Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet. Didn't get too many pictures but A Friend from the Columbus area brought his 33 Shelby KING B to show me. Sweet bicycle! Made mine and a few others day!












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 20, 2018)

*Must say am also excited to see another machine
made of unobtainium.*

*That's right ... I didn't stutter.  *

*There are now three KING B machines out there.*

*These just don't materialize as often as some others do.*

*I addition ... got this foto of a much-earlier, stamped
badge from Tim Fox ... a KING B.  The badge is attached 
to the bicycle.*

*Seems Tim is a bridge to that.  bicycle, also.*

*Thank You -- Tim.*

*..... patric*


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks Patric! What is also neat the guy has a lead on its mate. More to come! Tim

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 20, 2018)

Foxclassics said:


> Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet. Didn't get too many pictures but A Friend from the Columbus area brought his 33 Shelby KING B to show me. Sweet bicycle! Made mine and a few others day!View attachment 886674View attachment 886675View attachment 886676View attachment 886677View attachment 886678
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Was great to see this bike today, and make a new friend in the process.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 20, 2018)

The rear tire on this king b was something not seen before. A 28" Goodyear Speedway pneumatic with a war tire stamp.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks Kenny for adding the pictures!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hope he doesnt mind.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 20, 2018)

He doesn't and he is aware that we posted here.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmith35sg (Oct 22, 2018)

Sad I caught this just a couple days late. I'll have to keep an eye out for the next.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 3, 2018)

Will there be a swap at the indoor bike park this winter , didn't see anything on web about it


----------



## Foxclassics (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes we were planning on the 8th of December but Phil Scott's funeral is that day. So I need to see what everyone thinks about Sunday the 9th of December. Please everyone chime in!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 3, 2018)

I would be into a swap that day.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 7, 2018)

Any more info on this?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Dec 7, 2018)

Due to the death of Phil Scott the next swap meet will be on 16 December at Mike's bike park in Dayton Ohio. Flyer should be out soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Dec 10, 2018)

Dayton Ohio bicycle swap meet flyer 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for posting flyer


----------



## Foxclassics (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's some pictures of the Dayton swap meet today 





















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Dec 16, 2018)

One more 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 16, 2018)

Forgot myself. Busy with the wife shopping. Rather be shot!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 9, 2020)

Any word on this show ?


----------



## John Gailey (May 10, 2020)

A little birdy told me May 30.


----------



## John Gailey (May 11, 2020)

jimsbeercans said:


> Forgot myself. Busy with the wife shopping. Rather be shot!



Try wife swapping.


----------



## John Gailey (May 18, 2020)

I understand this thing is on.  Is anybody going???


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 18, 2020)

I probably will.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## koolbikes (May 18, 2020)

Fairborn, Ohio Swap Flier...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 19, 2020)

If it’s on for sure , I’ll go


----------



## John Gailey (May 22, 2020)

I know of a few people who will attend and I'm not particularly well connected.


----------



## partsguy (May 23, 2020)

If this is on, YES. I’ll be going, I don’t need anything much but I want to get out.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 25, 2020)

Any confirmation if this will happen next Saturday,last I heard it’s a go


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 25, 2020)

I haven't heard anything yet, I'm waiting patiently though. We need this to happen!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (May 25, 2020)

I'll tell you what fellas, I'm there!  I may be twiddling my thumbs by myself, but I'll be there!


----------



## rfeagleye (May 26, 2020)

Is the swap at the bike shop on Broad Street or at the BMX Park?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 26, 2020)

Bike shop

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2020)

Talke to Brian and it's a go for Saturday, hope to see a good turnout as the weather is supposed to be perfect!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 27, 2020)

good news


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2020)

How’s the turn out? Just got the house cleaned from breakfast and my daughter dressed. Good weather for painting today, I may stay home and knock that out.


----------



## blasterracing (May 30, 2020)

Was wondering the same thing?  I’m close over here at Kilkare Dragway in Xenia, but didn’t get a break from working in the car to run over.


----------



## John Gailey (May 30, 2020)

A few images of the swap today.


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2020)

Pretty good turn out


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 21, 2020)

Is this on for next Saturday?


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 21, 2020)

I intend to be there, so I hope it is.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 26, 2020)

Who’s going on Saturday morning?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 26, 2020)

I am, you need some assistance?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 14, 2020)

Fairborn swap coming up on the 26th.  This may be the last one for the year since the October swap on the 24th coincides with Memory Lane.
Let's try to make it a good one before hibernation.


----------

